# RE: Amiibo cards



## PeachesThePrettyHorse (Feb 14, 2016)

*RE: Amiibo cards*

Hi Guys.
but I have a question 
I am on the search for amiibo cards series. 1 and 2
So 1 I'm looking at the after
Portia (nr 021), Kyle (024), Kiki (034), Poppy (052), Mint (063)
Flurry (067), Bella (069), Lionel (072), Jeremiah (076), Pancetti (085), Chief (086), Bunnie (087), Muffy (very important, 091), Bertha (093) and Peanut ( 095).
And of series 2 I'm looking at the after
Poncho (118), Tia (121), Fuchsia (123), Tom (128), Tipper (129) Prince (130), Kidd (134), Phoebe (Very important, 135), Blaire (139), Nana ( 141) Olivia (143), Carmen (145), Whitney (148), Broccolo (149), Rhonda (very important, 154), Teddy (161), Hopper (179), Pecan (180), Alice (182) Camofrog (183) Ankha (188), Drift (189), Vesta (very important, 190), Marcel (191), Kid Cat (197), Agent S (198), Big Top (199) and Rocket (200)
if someone diesere cards have.
Please send me a PM grin-emoticon
this is I need the most.
It is much smile-emoticon
But every other help I like myself also.
If I can help someone with my dubblicates.
and he or she does not yet have the cards 
then is it alright when we trade the cards.
But I can buy them too grin-emoticon
o which is very important for the cards I would have liked
EUROPE Cards Only please.


----------



## NicksFixed (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent you a PM ...


----------

